# Electric Watch Guru 3............



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

Just to add my two penneth to the general adulation :notworthy: :notworthy:

Some while ago I bought a non working f300 from Mr Bay. It refused to respond to a new battery so off the the "Big Silver Bird who fly in Southern Sky" it went for Heap Big Medicine. my original post and "Before" snaps are here BEFORE Snaps.

Well it recently came back and the After snaps are here :-





































To say I'm chuffed is not correct - I'm absolutely delighted :thumbup: :thumbup:

The results speak for themselves and the service was First Class and for less than the cost of a tank full of fuel - amazing.

Thanks again for your help and advice Paul.

:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Blimey Barry! I don't remember it looking _that_ good. 

Lovely photos! :thumbsup:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

WOW... the pic below is wonderful... look at that dial grain!!!

Great work Mister'awk


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Definitely has worked his Silver magic with that one :yes:

BTW What with all these recomendations Paul, I reckon you need to start a fan club :tongue2:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

PhilM said:


> Definitely has worked his Silver magic with that one :yes:
> 
> BTW What with all these recomendations Paul, I reckon you need to start a fan club :tongue2:


I was just thinking the same thing!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely has worked his Silver magic with that one :yes:
> ...










You'll be asking for a discount next... :cry2: :lol:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


What I am REALLY worried about is a price increase!!!


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely has worked his Silver magic with that one :yes:
> ...


Please Please Don't encourage him - you don't know where it might end up







:wink1:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Barry, what camera did you use for these shots? And are you using a photo cube or similar? And lighting? :huh:


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Barry, what camera did you use for these shots? And are you using a photo cube or similar? And lighting? :huh:


I used my trusty old Canon 10D at 100ASA with a Canon 100mm Macro lens on a tripod.

Lighting was daylight, room standard uplighter and a Â£5 table lamp courtesy of Focus

My Blue Peter light box see HERE

And last but not least about 83 attempts and lots of coffee


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

stonedeaf said:


> Just to add my two penneth to the general adulation :notworthy: :notworthy:
> 
> Some while ago I bought a non working f300 from Mr Bay. It refused to respond to a new battery so off the the "Big Silver Bird who fly in Southern Sky" it went for Heap Big Medicine. my original post and "Before" snaps are here BEFORE Snaps.
> 
> ...


Seems I must have inadvertently deleted one of my snaps so here is the missing one.........


----------

